# Parking trailer in field with the horse



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Does anyone do it? I don't do it right now but it would make parking around my place alot easier. I don't really see how a horse could get hurt with it in there but I wasn't sure. Anyone ever have any problems?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I see peops do this, I also see them parking tractors & stuff in the pasture. I don't like it. 9 times out of 10, nothing happens, but there is always a risk. My horses are too valuable to risk it.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

People do it all the time and the risk is small. But then horses are one of the most self destructive critters I know. If they could figure out how to hurt themselves on a molecule of air you can be sure some of them would do it.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Agreed, apply Murphy's Law to horses above all other creatures!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Some people down the street from me use their horse trailer as shelter for their horses. They just leave it parked in the middle of the field with the doors open.

I wouldn't do it, scares me every time I drive by and see their horse half-in, half out..... he always looks like he's stuck and in trouble!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I did it once with an older trailer we used to teach loading. The horses gnawed on it and trashed the paint job. Teeth marks all over it.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

^^^
This happened to my trailer too. It was put in a paddock with a mare and she gnawed a whole mess of teeth marks in it.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

^^^Especially if it's red and shiny. I have teeth marks on my CAR from using it to push a big bale into the pasture one winter. I was surrounded by horses trying to take a bite out of the paint. I never did tell DH what really happened.... ;-)


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> ^^^Especially if it's red and shiny. I have teeth marks on my CAR from using it to push a big bale into the pasture one winter. I was surrounded by horses trying to take a bite out of the paint. I never did tell DH what really happened.... ;-)


 I'm telling DH!:twisted:


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Ladytrails said:


> ^^^*Especially if it's red and shiny*. I have teeth marks on my CAR from using it to push a big bale into the pasture one winter. I was surrounded by horses trying to take a bite out of the paint. I never did tell DH what really happened.... ;-)


 
That is interesting. It WAS a red trailer. I never thought about that aspct of it.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

waresbear said:


> I'm telling DH!:twisted:


I would be in biggggg trouble! ;-)


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you decide to park your trailer in the pasture, park it on a couple of sheets of plywood and remove your mats. The mats trap the moisture from the ground which speeds up rusting of the frame because the boards remain damp. The plywood prevents the grass from growing up around it which also holds moisture.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Saddlebag, that's really good advice. Also would keep the grass from growing up around or over the tongue, which is where I think the most danger is to the horse. If they get a foot caught in the open "v", they're more likely to cut a leg or hoof. The plywood would enable them to see the tongue at all times so they'd be less likely to run into it.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

My trailer was not red..it was dark grey.


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! My trailer doesn't hae an open V. I had already looked for spots for a horse to get stuck........ Looks like whoever owned it before me took care of that.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

The horses may not get injured but they will likely damage your trailer. Be ready to replace lights, repair fenders and repaint. I would find a different place to park it.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I park mine in the pasture with horses and cows. They go out of their way to avoid the trailer! If they see me walking towards it....off to the back 40 they go.


----------

